# Where to or how to make t-shirt tags?



## drfunk1986 (Apr 13, 2009)

okay new here everyone, i've done alot of t-shirts from when i was in highschool and just getting back to it (been really busy desgining for clients) and i'm gonna start my clothing line again but only problem, have my t-shirts and know how to screen print but i've never invested in time to find where i could get some embroidery done for t-shirt tags. Usually I buy a stock of t-shirts (maybe 40+) from downtown LA (fashion district) but they already come with tags. Was thinking of removing the old (which I'll prob do) and sew my own tags on, but question is, is where on earth can i find a embroidery place that simple can make t-shirt takes with the correct washing procedures for my t-shirts? If anyone can helps, please hit me up on aim drfunk1986. thanks.


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

drfunk1986 said:


> okay new here everyone, i've done alot of t-shirts from when i was in highschool and just getting back to it (been really busy desgining for clients) and i'm gonna start my clothing line again but only problem, have my t-shirts and know how to screen print but i've never invested in time to find where i could get some embroidery done for t-shirt tags. Usually I buy a stock of t-shirts (maybe 40+) from downtown LA (fashion district) but they already come with tags. Was thinking of removing the old (which I'll prob do) and sew my own tags on, but question is, is where on earth can i find a embroidery place that simple can make t-shirt takes with the correct washing procedures for my t-shirts? If anyone can helps, please hit me up on aim drfunk1986. thanks.


Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers


try google...

better yet.. 

LET ME GOOGLE THAT FOR YOU  CLICK HERE


----------



## ShannenS (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

Gaaythri at [email protected] does woven/emroidered tags. You can inquire about the care labels which is what you're wanting.


----------



## Str8drop216 (Feb 11, 2010)

Why don't you just screen print the tag. That's what I've been doing and it's cheaper than out sourcing


----------



## OrangePeel (Jan 31, 2010)

Str8drop216 said:


> Why don't you just screen print the tag. That's what I've been doing and it's cheaper than out sourcing


Where/how do you get shirts with no "original" tag, or are you just ripping the tag out?

Thanks


----------



## Str8drop216 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just cut the tag out with a razor. If you do it rite you can't even tell it was there. Also you can find tear away tags from some brands


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Str8drop216 said:


> I just cut the tag out with a razor. If you do it rite you can't even tell it was there. Also you can find tear away tags from some brands


Where is all the information that came off the tag? By law that must go back on the shirt you do know that don't you? No RN#, no location where it was made. _(In the streets I don't think is legal)_


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

how do you know what size that is..? I screen printed tags for a client and he was using a sharpie to mark off the size (GHETTO) So I suggested we make 1 separate screen with sizes and print the actual size a different color.


----------



## Str8drop216 (Feb 11, 2010)

Str8 drop is illegal!!! That's the life style I live. I sell T's every day out the back of my truck and I don't have no kind of license. Venders license, driver license nothing. Fast Life FTW


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

foot print said:


> how do you know what size that is..? I screen printed tags for a client and he was using a sharpie to mark off the size (GHETTO) So I suggested we make 1 separate screen with sizes and print the actual size a different color.



We use a rubber stamp. We have two, a circle and a line. We dip it in the ink then around the size, or if using the line under the size. This way we only have to make one screen.


----------



## Str8drop216 (Feb 11, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> We use a rubber stamp. We have two, a circle and a line. We dip it in the ink then around the size, or if using the line under the size. This way we only have to make one screen.


That's a great idea


----------



## jadedskateco (Jun 28, 2011)

hit up Jakprints and see what they can do. they got tons of options on creativity.
you get what you pay for though as well, everything they make is pretty darn solid, and the best quality. not Advertising it just mentioning the truth.


----------



## OrangePeel (Jan 31, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> We use a rubber stamp. We have two, a circle and a line. We dip it in the ink then around the size, or if using the line under the size. This way we only have to make one screen.


Do you think it would be possible to use a stamp ( if I had one specially made) for the entire "tag" instead of screen printing it, or would the ink wash out?


----------



## fidzkam (Jan 14, 2008)

check this out... i haven't used it.. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lU2eCHTrCE[/media]


----------



## True Beauty (Aug 13, 2011)

Kind of on the same topic but a little off do you think that tag replacement where as reprint or anything above and beyond the standard company maker tag is worth it. Is printing your own label in the shirt really going to attract a customer or repeat customer ?


----------

